# Hora Legal



## jotaval (29 Out 2008 às 18:01)

Para efeitos profissionais agradeço que me informem às 12 horas do dia 30 de Agosto  de 2008 em Portugal, que horas eram em Espanha?
Agradecimentos
J A


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2008 às 18:03)

jotaval disse:


> Para efeitos profissionais agradeço que me informem às 12 horas do dia 30 de Agosto  de 2008 em Portugal, que horas eram em Espanha?
> Agradecimentos
> J A



Era mais 1 hora, ou seja, 13 horas.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Out 2008 às 18:05)

Exacto. Seria *13h* em Espanha.


----------

